# St Mary's Church



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)

On the southern edge of the Ozark National forest, I found this on a ridge, just above Altus, Arkansas.  It looked so great, I thought it was new, but it was actually built in the late 1800s and just recently was completely restored.   The parishioners are largely the descendants of the men who built it by muleskinning everything up the mountain.    

The inscriptions and stations of the cross in the church are all Latin or German.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)

Pretty much a classic Romanesque church:


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2017)

This was over the exit.    "As a deer longs for a running stream, so my soul longs for thee, my God."   A very commonly-used Psalm in the early Christian church.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 12, 2017)

Very interesting series. Thank you for sharing


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 12, 2017)

nice looking church.


----------



## ACS64 (Jan 5, 2018)

The Barbarian said:


> On the southern edge of the Ozark National forest, I found this on a ridge, just above Altus, Arkansas.  It looked so great, I thought it was new, but it was actually built in the late 1800s and just recently was completely restored.   The parishioners are largely the descendants of the men who built it by muleskinning everything up the mountain.
> 
> The inscriptions and stations of the cross in the church are all Latin or German.


Like the eries a well.


----------



## ACS64 (Jan 5, 2018)

ACS64 said:


> The Barbarian said:
> 
> 
> > On the southern edge of the Ozark National forest, I found this on a ridge, just above Altus, Arkansas.  It looked so great, I thought it was new, but it was actually built in the late 1800s and just recently was completely restored.   The parishioners are largely the descendants of the men who built it by muleskinning everything up the mountain.
> ...


Trouble with the "s" key.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 6, 2018)

Wondered about that.  Thought maybe the eries was a church or something.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 6, 2018)

These are wonderful


----------



## OldManJim (Jan 11, 2018)

nicely done.


----------

